# Samsung HT C7200



## ex-sailorman (Aug 24, 2011)

I recently bought a Samsung HT C7200 and it will not play and other disc but blu ray, the sales man said it would, now there is supposed to be an upgrade to allow it to play?
Anyone now of this problem because I would rather have my money back if it is not curable!!
:4-sunshin


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Welcome to TSF :wave:

I found THIS PAGE that has a Firmware update. It's in German but the upgrade appears to be in English. You might give it a try. If that fails - take it back and drop it on the salesman's toe. Make sure a corner hits first. :4-thatsba


----------

